# Happy 6 months birthday Matilda xxxx



## Deb&Matilda

Cant believe 6 months ago my waters had just broken hehehe xxx
It is madness it was exactly 12.30am they went and I had her at 2.30am xx
How does time fly and how could I just not imagine going back and not having her here now xx Its mental how quick you get the mothers love and would kill anyone for hurting them xxx
Oh I love my little girl xxx Happy Half A Birthday Sweetheart xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Bloody hell she came fast hun!! Happy half birthday to baby Matilda! Give her a hug from me! :)


----------



## Deb&Matilda

It ended up an emergency C-Section xxx Even tho been in labour for 24 hours and not known it just thought she was lying in an occuared place xx Little did I know she was 3 weeks early which is why I didnt think it was happening xx


----------



## Vanilla

Aww happy 6 months b day to her, 2 hours lol i hope I have that success when I get a BFP


----------



## Vanilla

Aww I was an c section baby.


----------



## Emmea12uk

happy half birthday Matilda!!! :happydance: :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## LaDY

Aww Happy 6month Birthday sweetheart :hugs: 

x


----------



## princess_bump

happy half year birthday matlida, enjoy your day x


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Thanks all are you all so lovely xxxx being as mental as me celebrating her 6 month birthday xx haha


----------



## Wobbles

Not mental - softy maybe :lol:

It amazing how slow pregnancy is then with a blink your babies 6 months then you blink again and they are ONE ... Can't believe how quick this past year has gone for me.

Hope you had plenty of cuddles x


----------



## 1st_baby

happy 6 months sweetie pie xx


----------

